# رسم المقاطع العرضية واستنتاج الكميات منها .



## aaammmly (24 مايو 2010)

​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله الكريم محمد صلعم وعلى اله وصحبة اجمعين 
اليوم يا بش مهندسيين انا واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا حتكلم عن موضوع كل المهندسيين الجداد والقدام مهتميين بية الا وهوا كيفية رسم مقاطع عرضيه للطريق بالاعتماد على المقطع العرضي النموذجي المعتمد من قبل الجهة المالكة للمشروع والتي من المفروض انه معتمد من قبل البدء في اعمال المشروع .
اولا سوف اقوم بالشرح برمز الشرح برقم 1 ومن ثم ارفاق الصور التوضيحية الداعمة للشرح لتعم الفائدة اكتر 
وعلا فكرة فالرسم عن طريق الاوتوكاد وبصور ة يدوية اي من دون اللجوء الى اي برامح مساعدة وهذة الطريقة صحيحة بنسبة 95% اي ان نسبة الخطء قليلة جدا وقد تم مقارنتها مع نتائج مستنتجة ومنفذة بالاوتوديسك لاند فكان وحهة التطابق كبير جدا ايضا بنسبة 90% تقريبا مع ملاحظة انها يمكنك التحكم في كل شي بالنسبة للرسم اليدوي من وضع البيانات والالوان وجمي عالتفاصيل التي تراها منماسبة لك ولعملك بعكس الديسك لاند .
​بسم الله نبدء


----------



## garary (24 مايو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## aaammmly (24 مايو 2010)

اولا : - نقوم باعمال الرفع المساحي على جانبي الطريق لمسافة لاتقل عن 15 متر من محور الطريق اي سنتر الطريق للجهتيين يمين وشمال واخذ المناسيب الخاصة بها في المشروع المنفذ والذي سوف يتم الشرح علية كان الطريق قائم وعرض الرصف فيه 11.5 متر بالاكتاف لذلك تمت اعمال الرفع لمناسيب الطريق القديم القائم من المنتصف ومن ثم 5.75 متر يمين و 5.75 متر يسار ومن ثم 1.75 للجهتين يمين ويسار لميل 1:3 وبعد ذللك لماسفة 20 او 15 من محور الطريق وذلك لاخذ طبيعة وتضاريس الارض الطبيعية بعين الاعتبار ولمعرفة ما اذا كان هناك اعمال حفر او ردم علا حسب المقطع العرضي التصميمي المعتمد 
اللون الاخضر هو منسوب خط الارض الطبيعي


----------



## aaammmly (24 مايو 2010)

ثانيا :- يتم رسم المناسيب التصميمية الخاصة لجسم الطريق والتي من المفروض ان تكون معتمدة ومراجعة من قبل الجهة المشرفة قبل البدء في التنفيذ ووضع المقطع العرضي النموذجي بكامل خواصة ومواصفاتة اللون الازرق منسوب سطح الطريق التصميمي 
ملاحظة هامة :- سوف اقوم بادراج المقطع العرضي النموذجي المعتمد والذي تم العمل علية في هذا الشرح


----------



## aaammmly (24 مايو 2010)

ثالثا :- هذه اهم نقطه لاننا سوف نقوم بالحديث عن دمج المقطع التصميمي مع القائم للحصول على الشكل النهائي لذلك ارجو التركيز وسوف احاول الشرح بالتفصيل الممل 
من خلال الدراسة التي اجريت للمشروع كان هناك في جسم الطريق هبوطات حادة ناتجة عن وجود مناطق تحتوي علا تربة طينية بالاضاقة الي ان جانبي الطريق كانت منطقة زراعية ادت الي حدوث تسرب للمياة في جسم الطريق ادي الي انهياره فبالتي تم عمل طبقة من الردم لاتقل عن 40سم بالاضافة الي عمل طبقة التاسيس بالفلاتر الصخرية لمنع حدوث وصول المياة الي طبقات الرصف وهذة المعالجة اثبتت نجاحها وفعاليتها في المشروع 
يتم الان تحديد منطقة الفلاتر الصخرية لتحديد مناسيبها وكذلك ابعادها 
من المقطع التصميمي باللون الازرق يتم من منطقة الميل عند الاكتاف الازاحة لمسافة 80 سم حسب المقطع التميمي ومن ثم النزول للاسفل بعمق 1 متر والازاحة لليسار بمسافة 80 سم والعودة للاغلي بمسافة 50 سم ويتم العمل بنفس الطريقة للجانبيين 
ملاحظة هامة :- عند البدء في عمل الحسابات اليدوية للمقطع نلاحظ ان المقع التصميمي اقل سمك للردم لا يقل عن 40 سم بمعني ان زاد فلا باس ولاكن لايقل عن هذه القيمة ويتم عمل الحساب عند مسافة 5.75 من محور الطريق للجانبين لمعرفة اتجاة ميل الحفر حسب ميول الارض الطبيعية وتضاريسها في الموقع 
عند معرفة المناسيب للحفر عند 5.75 للجانبين يتم التوصيل بينهم بخوط للربط وتوضيح منطقة الحفر والفلاتر


----------



## aaammmly (24 مايو 2010)

اسف عن عدم الاستكمل لانى مضطر للخروج الان 
ولكن لنا لقاء في الغد وانتظر ردودكم وملاحظاتكم واستفساراتكم واي نقد او خطء مني ولكم شكري وتقديري 
بيس بيس يامان


----------



## abdo hanafy (24 مايو 2010)

يشرفني اكون اول واحد يشكرك علي الموضوع الجميل 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا يا غالي


----------



## مروان محمد موسى (24 مايو 2010)

اشكرك جدا على هذا الشرح


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 مايو 2010)

اضافة لما تفضل به الزميل العزيز aaammmly
فانه يتم رفع المقاطع العرضية بزيادة 50% من عرض الطريق
يعني اذا كان عرض الطريق 30 متر فيتم الرفع بحد ادنى 22.50 متر من محور الطريق يمين ويسار
ويتم اخذ المناسيب لكل تغيير فيها مع مسافتها من المحور وكتابة اي ملاحظات تشاهدها بالموقع
مع تحياتي لكم بالتوفيق .
​


----------



## mansurveyecg (25 مايو 2010)

thanx


----------



## hany_meselhey (25 مايو 2010)

فعلا موضوع رائع لك كل الشكر ونرجو المزيد


----------



## aaammmly (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة 
ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليكم بسم الله نبدء
رابعا:- بعد ان تم دمج المخططات الثلاث منسوب الخط التصميمي باللون الازرق منسوب الرصف القديم القائم بالاضاف الي مناسيب الارض الطبيعية باللون الاخضر وكذلك منسوب خط الحفر للقنال الخاصة بالفلاتر الصخرية باللون البرتقالي 
يتم تنظيف الرسم للحصول علا مقطعين اولا مقطع الحفر وثانيا مقطع الردم لمعرفة المساحة لهما 
وذلك اما يكون عن طريق الرسم من البداية بواسظة البقات وذلك باعطاء كل منسوب طبقة خاصة به او عن طريق دمجهم واخذ نسخ للرسم وعمل الغاء لكل خط حسب الرغبة والطلب كما سوف نلاحظ في الرسم رقم 4 
وهنا سوف نقوم بعمل نسخ ومن ثم تنظيف الرسمة من الخط الازرق هنا نأخذ بعين الاعتبار ان في مقايسة المشروع توجد ازالة طبقات الرصف الاسفلتي كبند منفصل لذلك نقوم بعمل ازالة لسمك طبقات الاسفلت القديم القائم وفي هذا المشروع كانت 9سم وذلك للحصول علا كمية الحفر وبعد التنظيف نقوم بحساب مقطع الحفر من خلال الامر درو ومن ثم البايندري ونحسب المساحة الداخلية للمقطع وهنا لهذا المقطع بعد الحساب كانت كما موضحة بالرسم 
ملاحظة :- الخط الازرق فوق القناة بالاسفل هو ميول الاكتاف وكانت حسب المقطع التصميمي 1:3 وتبدو صغيرة لان طبغرافية الارض الطبيعية للجانبين ليست مرتفعة كفاية لكي يكون فيها الميل بالشكل الواضح ولكن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار اثاء رسم المقطع وحساب كمياتة ​


----------



## aaammmly (25 مايو 2010)

خامسا :- بعد الحصول علا مساحة مقطع الحفر سوف نقوم بعمل نسخة اخري للرسمة الاصلية المدمج بها الثلاث مناسيب ( التصميمي والطبيعية والحفر) ومن ثم نقوم بأزالة الخط الاخضر وهوا خط مناسيب الرصف القديم وترك المناسيب التصميمية باللون الازرق وكذلك الحفر باللون البرتقالي والذي سوف يملاء بمواد الفلاتر الصخرية لمعرفة كميتة ايضا 
نراعي هنا ايضا انة توجد في المقايسة الاصلية للمشروع طبقات الرصف العليا للمشروع وهيا كالتالي 5 سم طبقة سطحية 7سم طبقة رابطة 20 طبقة اساس حبيبي ومن ثم لاتقل طبقة الردم عن 40 سم واكيد انها تنفذ علا مراحل حسب المواصفات العامة المعتمدة 
اي تكون بالتالي السماكة 32 سم 
نقوم بحدف 32 سم من المنسوب التصميمي ليصبح الشكل الاتي باللون الازرق وتحسب مساحتة كا ذكر سابقا 
وكذلك تحسب مساحة قنال مواد الفلاتر الصخرية باللون البرتقالي بنفس الطريقة السابقة لتكون كما موضح بالشكل


----------



## aaammmly (25 مايو 2010)

أخير اخوتي وليس بيننا اخر إن شاء الله 
نقوم بوضع جميع المناسيب المستنتجة من الرسم او المئخوذه من الرفع على الرسم وكذلك المسافات وذلك للاستفادة منها اثناء اعمال التنفيذ والتحقق منها ايضا 
وكذلك في حال تريد معرفة ان حساباتك كانت صحيحة او لا نقوم باستخدام طريقة الاحداثيات واعتقد ان الاغلبية لديهم علم بها وهيا طريقة بدائية وقديمة وتعتمد على معرفة المنسوب والمسافة وذلك بتقسيم المقطع للنصفين عند المحور يمين ويسار وباحراء حسابات معينة اعتقد ان بعض الاخوة تطرقوا لها في المنتدى واذا في حد حاب اشرحها له سوف افعل في المستقبل ان شاء الله 
عموما الطريقة ستعطي نتائج قريبة جدا تقريبا 95 % من حسابات الاوتوكاد 
ومن تم نقوم بتنسيق الرسم ووضع بعض الرتوش ليصبح بالشكل النهائي جاهز للتسليم والمراجعة والاعتماد من قبل المساحين والمنفذين بالموقع وكذلك الجهة المشرفة على المشروع
اخواني ارجو ان اكون قد افدت بمعلوماتاي المتواضعة جدا والتي ارجو من الله العلى القدير ان تكون من العلم الذي ينتفع به بعد الممات وارجو منكم الدعاء لوالدي بالمغفرة والرحمة 
واي استفسار او ملاحضة انا مستعد للنقاش والحوار وتبادل الاراء والافكار 
ودمتم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاتة​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (25 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك
ورحم الله جميع اموات المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (25 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aaammmly (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاتة 
اما بعد,,,,,
مما لاشك فية يا اخواني ان كلمات التحفييز والدعم المعنوي مهم جدا لأى شخص يسعى لافادة الناس والشعور بانة حقا يقدم او يعطي شيئا لهم 
وهذا الحافز يكون من خلال ارائكم واستطلاعاتكم البنائة والتي بالتاكيد تساهم في تحفيز اي شخص لبذل الجهد وتقديم المزيد لهذا المنتدي البناء 
فارجو منكم الدعم لاي شخص يحاول ان يفيد اخوتة باي معلومة 
ولو بكلمة شكر او دعاء صالح له 
وفقنا واياكم للخير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة ​


----------



## مهند العطواني (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا المسعى


----------



## ماجد عطا (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس اللة يكرمك ويرزقك الخير ونتمنا المزيد للشرح عن مساحة الطرق والتعامل معها مساحيا


----------



## talan77 (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## laiouni (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## اشرف محروس (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (29 مايو 2010)

وفقكم الله لكل خير ونفع بكم


----------



## 2010علي2010 (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## khalidogc (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## زيزو الفنان (8 فبراير 2011)

وفقك الله فى عمل الخير


----------



## عمرو ابوجبل (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الله لكل خير 
م/ عمرو ابوجبل


----------



## raidalrawi (21 يونيو 2011)

_شكرا"_


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المعتز باللة (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عزت محروس (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المقترب (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله جهدك المميز


----------



## hamdy khedawy (21 يونيو 2011)

سبق ان قمت بعمل قطاعات عرضية كل 25 متر لطريق طوله 70 كيلومتر وكانت النتيجة موفقة والحمد لله لكن كانت عملية مجهدة


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## elfaki (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## mostafammy (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وياريت يا هندسة لو مثال بس الشرح فيدو على برنامج اللاند او السيفل
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## noor-noor (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ع الشرح


----------



## noor-noor (3 يوليو 2011)

يسلمواااااااااا


----------



## adelisherenow (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (24 أغسطس 2011)

ابحث عن برنامج اسمه uantity33 برنامج رائع ومفيد وسهل


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (24 أغسطس 2011)

اسف اسم البرنامج quantity33


----------



## منذر احمد الشغدري (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح واهتمامك


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOAIYED (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Al Mohager (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علي سليم متولي (27 أبريل 2015)

مششششششششكورررررررررررر


----------

